
Don't Add That F**cking Feature (On Minimalism) - tchauchkes
http://www.chau.cc/a-dusty-tome/dont-add-that-fking-feature
======
Koshkin
The real minimalism in life, in my opinion, includes never worrying too much
about stuff, maintaining some sort of separation between oneself and things,
ignoring, to some degree, things themselves as well as whether they are indeed
satisfy the minimalist criteria or not. Thus, true minimalism would even deny
any substantial significance to the idea of minimalism itself. Animals are
like this - they could be seen as minimalist while they obviously don't think
much about it.

